# what is this paph?



## Amelia (Dec 28, 2006)

Hello-
I'm totally new at growing orchids. I got this Paph as a gift, but it has no tag. What is this? Where should I place this in the house? How often does this bloom? Thanks!


----------



## Persephone (Dec 28, 2006)

I don't know - I'm just as new at this as you, but I'll say that's one stunning flower! Someone likes you very very much.


----------



## Ron-NY (Dec 28, 2006)

It is a complex Paph. Without a tag it will be imposible to come up with a name. It does look a lot like Paph Irish Eyes but there are others that look very similar.
It should bloom once a year on newly matured growths, if it is grown well.
Here is a culture sheet
http://www.taygeta.com/paphiopedilum.html


----------



## Heather (Dec 28, 2006)

Definitely should be kept in the house unless you have a greenhouse. 

Welcome to the forum! Keep those questions comin' at us!


----------



## Amelia (Dec 28, 2006)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Heather (Dec 28, 2006)

Amelia - what are your indoor conditions? 
Windows? what direction do they face? 

If you need basic culture information, please do let us know. Paphs are like new puppies at x-mas time. Good to know how to care for them to keep them a' growin'!


----------



## Amelia (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Heather-
I have 2 paphs (I received the first one back in May which is not currently blooming.) sitting near the southeast window in the house. They're not right next to the window. Should I leave them next to the window?
I can also place them in the southwest area. Another option is northwest. Which is better?
Thanks, Amelia


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 28, 2006)

Welcome, Amelia.


----------



## Marco (Dec 28, 2006)

nice, it looks big...how big is it?


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 28, 2006)

Southeast is best....northwest may not get enough light, southwest can get too hot, and you'll need to keep it as cool as possible to bloom it next year...any outdoor access would be ideal. Its a gorgeous complex paph hybrid...unless you are seriously into them, don't worry about knowing the exact ID...best grown with cool temps in the fall to set and maintain the buds. Take care, Eric


----------



## Ernie (Dec 28, 2006)

Ya know, I had a bunch that all bloomed out darn near identical to this. Perfect apple green with that narrow white halo; exact same shape; nice fat petals; huge flowers on fairly compact plants (for a complex). Mine were Paph. (Wall-Jolly X Spring Hills). 

Welcome to the forum Amelia!!! Enjoy...

-Ernie


----------



## NYEric (Dec 29, 2006)

HI from NYC. It depends on where you are? Most Paphs are from Southeast Asia, and thereforelike it warm and moistish. There are some people on this forum in the South and they grow theirs outdoors.


----------



## Amelia (Dec 29, 2006)

NYEric said:


> HI from NYC. It depends on where you are? Most Paphs are from Southeast Asia, and thereforelike it warm and moistish. There are some people on this forum in the South and they grow theirs outdoors.



Thanks all for the useful information. 

Well, the two paphs need to stay in the house. Are humdity trays a necessity for windowsill orchids?


----------



## Ron-NY (Dec 30, 2006)

goog humidity is important to most orchids. You may want to use a humidity tray as well as a room humidifier. You and your chids will appreciate it.


----------

